# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour Đà Lạt  30/4

## letranvnvn

Tour Đà Lạt 30/4
*Phương tiện:* Đi xe về xe
*Điểm khởi hành:* TP. Hồ Chí Minh
*Giá :* 3,675,000 (vnđ)
*Tiêu Chuẩn:* Khách sạn 3 sao
*Lịch Đi :* 30/4
*Liên hệ:*  0938294389  hoặc  inbound@asiatourist.vn

*NGÀY 1 : Sài Gòn - Đà Lạt (300 Km)*

 Buổi sáng, khởi hành từ Cung Văn Hóa Lao Động TP.Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa du khách đi theo lộ trình Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Lê Duẩn, Đồng Khởi, Bạch Đằng, Nguyễn Hữu Cảnh... nơi có những công trình kiến trúc văn hóa kết nối những thành tựu kinh tế của Sài Gòn xưa và nay như: Dinh Độc Lập, Nhà thờ Đức Bà, Nhà hát Thành Phố, khách sạn Caravelle, cầu Thủ Thiêm, khu căn hộ cao cấp the Manor, cầu Sài Gòn... Quý khách ghé tham quan thác Damb&apos;ri một trong những ngọn thác nổi tiếng đẹp và hùng vĩ ở Bảo Lộc.




*Buổi chiều:* đến Đà Lạt, về khách sạn Quý khách nhận phòng.

*Buổi tối,* Quý khách đi dạo Đà Lạt về đêm, thưởng thức các món ngon ở chợ đêm Âm Phủ, hương vị cà phê phố núi ở quán Thủy Tạ, ngắm cảnh Hồ Xuân Hương, nghỉ đêm tại Đà Lạt.                   


*NGÀY 2 : Đà Lạt Với Các Thắng Cảnh*

*Buổi sáng,* Quý khách đi thưởng ngoạn một quần thể phong cảnh đẹp nhất Cao nguyên Lâm Viên như: hồ Suối Vàng, hồ Dankia, Thung Lũng Vàng... Đoàn tiếp tục đi vào xã Lát, buôn của người dân tộc Lạt nằm dưới chân núi Langbiang, trên đường đi Quý khách ngắm cảnh ngoại ô Đà Lạt với những nhà vườn trồng đủ loại hoa màu. Quý khách leo núi, chinh phục đỉnh LangBiang; từ đỉnh núi chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt thơ mộng, huyền ảo trong sương mờ.




*Buổi chiều,* Quý khách tham quan Vườn hoa Bích Câu, Thung Lũng Tình Yêu, xem tranh thêu ở Đà Lạt Sử Quán và ngắm Rừng hoa khô - showroom hoa tươi bảo quản nghệ thuật lớn nhất Việt Nam.


*Buổi tối,* Quý khách tham dự đêm lửa trại, uống rượu cần, văn nghệ cồng chiêng, giao lưu văn hóa với người Tây Nguyên, nghỉ đêm tại Đà Lạt.           


*NGÀY 3 : Đà Lạt Với Các Thắng Cảnh*

*Buổi sáng,* Quý khách tham quan Biệt Điện Bảo Đại, viếng Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, đi cáp treo qua đồi Rôbin, ngắm cảnh rừng thông, hồ Tuyền Lâm và núi Phượng Hoàng từ trên cao.

*Buổi chiều,* Quý khách viếng nhà thờ Domain-de Marie, ghé chợ Đà Lạt mua đặc sản, đi xe ngựa cổ bốn bánh dạo quanh hồ Xuân Hương.

*Buổi tối,* chương trình riêng của Quý khách, nghỉ đêm tại Đà Lạt.

*NGÀY 4 : Đà Lạt - Sài Gòn (300 Km)*

*Buổi sáng,* Quý khách trả phòng, xe đưa đoàn rời thành phố Đà Lạt, qua đèo Prenn đoàn vào tham quan khu du lịch Trúc Lâm Viên, một quần thể kiến trúc hài hòa và độc đáo với suối Thanh Lương, Suối Dân Sinh, Thác Bảy Tầng, Tam Bảo, Hồ Định An... Sau đó, xe đưa đoàn về Thành Phố Bảo Lộc, Quý khách thưởng thức đặc sản trà, cà phê nổi tiếng nơi đây.

 Đoàn khởi hành về TP.Hồ Chí Minh theo cung đường Ngã ba Cát Lái - hầm Thủ Thiêm, hầm vượt sông dài nhất Đông Nam Á.

*Buổi chiều*, Đoàn về đến Sài Gòn, chia tay tạm biệt Kết thúc tour  Đà Lạt - Lễ 30/4 , hẹn tái ngộ cùng Quý khách

----------

